
Show HN: Acid Machine 2 – Javascript Techno Tool - errozero
http://www.errozero.co.uk/acid-machine/
======
errozero
Hey, I'm around to answer questions about this if anyone has any. I know it
desperately needs a manual and at the moment, it only works in Chrome.

